# Tazer funktioniert nicht richtig



## Automatik-Holgi (8 August 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mir einen "Tazer" gebastelt aus folgenden Zutaten:

- 1  9V-Block-Batterie
- 1  Taster (Schließer) 
- 1  12VDC-Relais (2 Wechsler)
- 1  Trafo 230VAC/12VAC

Beim Betätigen des Tasters wird die Batteriespannung auf die Relaisspule geschaltet - allerdings über einen Öffnerkontakt vom Relais. Durch das doch recht zügige Anziehen und Abfallen des Relais wird ein Wechselfeld erzeugt, das auf die 12V-Seite des Trafos geführt wird (die Trafoanschlüsse sind parallel zur Relaisspule geschaltet).
Wenn ich den "Tazer" aktiviere kann ich an beiden Pins der 230V-Seite vom Trafo mit einem Phasenprüfer eine derbe Spannung nachweisen. Also so ist das Teil funktionstüchtig.
Jetzt möchte ich das Gerät anders nutzen. Aus meinem Vorgarten ist vor einiger Zeit eine Solarleuchte aus Kunststoff entwendet und zerstört worden. Ich habe daraufhin die gleiche neu gekauft, wieder reingesetzt und mit einem dünnen Draht umwickelt, den ich ca. 12-15m verlängert habe..ratet mal wohin?...genau : zum "Tazer" (an einen der beiden 230V-Anschlüsse) Der Tazer wird bei bestimmten Bedingungen (und ausschließlich nachts) für wenige Sekunden eingeschaltet.
Leider kommt an diesem Draht keine "verwertbare" Spannung mehr an. Auf dem anderen Trafo-Pin ist weiterhin ordentlich Power drauf.
Auf Anraten eines Kollegen habe ich die Spannungsquelle um eine weitere 9V-Batterie erweitert-also 18V, aber außer dass das Relais lauter summt und die Spannung am freien Pin höher zu sein scheint, ändert sich nichts.
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich auf dem Draht eine Spannung kriegen kann, die etwas abschreckend wirkt?

Um einem evtl. Kommentar vorwegzugreifen-ein Warnaufkleber kommt vorrausichtlich noch auf die Leuchte. 

Besten Dank


----------



## jabba (8 August 2010)

Hast Du den zweiten Anschluss in die Erde gesteckt ?
Eine Spannung entsteht immer nur zwischen zwei Punkten, also fehlt dir der Gegenpol.


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (8 August 2010)

Das habe ich noch nicht gemacht,aber das lässt sich schnell ändern. Meld mich wieder.Danke


----------



## Paule (8 August 2010)

Automatik-Holgi schrieb:


> Wenn ich den "Tazer" aktiviere kann ich an beiden Pins der 230V-Seite vom Trafo mit einem Phasenprüfer eine derbe Spannung nachweisen. Also so ist das Teil funktionstüchtig.


Kannst du dir kein Messgerät ausleihen?
Der Phasenprüfer leuchtet auch schon mal bei 50V, ist also nicht sehr zuverlässig.


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (8 August 2010)

Mein Multimeter war damit kurzzeitig überfordert und zeigte für einen Moment nix ordentliches mehr an. Kann es daran liegen, dass die Frequenz zu hoch war?

Besten Dank für den Tip mit dem Erden ! Et klappt!


----------

